# going too fast



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

This is a major foundation hole in this horse's training.

I would suggest establishing excellent brakes at the *WALK *before you even think about trotting or cantering. Walk a few steps, say whoa, stop, and then immediately back up. When she starts trying to slam on her brakes at "Whoa", do it at a trot. Same deal. Then the canter.

As for slowing the gaits themselves down, I would suggest a LOT of FREQUENT downward transitions. Make her think she's going to slow down as soon as she gets to go. When she starts getting pushy, stop her and back her up. Or one-rein stop.

What you've done with her so far is make her think "FASTER" whenever you go upward in gait, and that can lead to a ticking timebomb of a horse.


----------



## star1998 (Dec 11, 2011)

OK. thanks for your advice. i will work on it.
thanks


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

What I've started doing with my gelding is follow this rule: If he initiates the canter, we canter until he wants to slow. And then we canter another 100-200 yards, for MY fun.

Based on a couple of weeks, he seems a lot less inclined to initiate a canter without being asked...

I tried reining him in to keep him slow, but that just resulted in his head going WAY up and getting more excited. My goal now is to keep cantering fun, but not so much fun that he starts it without permission.

If he goes to a very fast, choppy trot, then I push him up to a canter, and keep him there until it isn't much fun. It seems to be working, but I'll know better in a month.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

bsms- I actually like that technique too.... I'm really glad you said something, I forget about it all too often. I had a barrel mare I had to do that with because she was a nutcase. 

To the OP - I would try both, but I also like what bsms has said. But if your horse IS getting tense and bound up, maybe letting him run it out is best.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I would stop cantering and even trotting until you have a good stop at the walk. Simple as that- when you've got the walk down, move to the trot, then the canter. It's a training issue. I had the same problem with one of mine, the little ******.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I will say that for my boy, the best thing to get his trot slowed down has been lots of serpentines, trotting without walk breaks, and even some cantering like bsms said. That said, he's very out of shape, so I cannot personally vouch for it as being effective in very fit horses who are happy to go and go and go like some arabians I've met.


----------



## star1998 (Dec 11, 2011)

thank you. i will try all of your suggestions!!!


----------



## Vogue24 (Jun 25, 2011)

My mare does this 'quick trot' you talk about, its not a case of bad schooling its actually a (condition- although I do not want to say condition but i cant find another word to describe it, dont worry its not serious) But its called a 'super trot' and it means that your horse isnt balanced enough going into canter so it will trot as fast as it can and just sort of fall into a canter, I wouldnt worry though- Hope this helped. What breed is she?


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Vogue24 said:


> My mare does this 'quick trot' you talk about, its not a case of bad schooling its actually a (condition- although I do not want to say condition but i cant find another word to describe it, dont worry its not serious) But its called a 'super trot' and it means that your horse isnt balanced enough going into canter so it will trot as fast as it can and just sort of fall into a canter, I wouldnt worry though- Hope this helped. What breed is she?


interesting, so it's just a matter of not having muscle balance?


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

It certainly can be a lack of strength and balance that starts it- my guy definitely runs into a canter on his 'bad/weak' direction, while he transitions rather nicely the other way. It can also just be a bad habit they've been allowed to practice and continue doing rather than learning to transition and stay at a speed properly. I think either way, the earlier suggestions should still work.


----------



## star1998 (Dec 11, 2011)

vogue24- she is a stock horse. and i think you might be right because she isnt very balanced. so what should i do???
thanks for your help.


----------



## star1998 (Dec 11, 2011)

sharpie- thanks so much. i think i will try some of the other suggestions. 
thanks so much for your help!!


----------

